# RCD im Maschinenbau



## tüftler_84 (16 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wir diskutieren seit einiger Zeit ob und wie wir unsere Anlagen mit RCD's ausrüsten sollten.
Wir bauen für unsere Kunden teil/-und vollautomatische Montageanlagen.
Wir verbauen meistens in unserem Schaltschrank eine Steckdose und eine Steckdose führt aus dem Schaltschrank heraus, also für jeden Laien zugänglich. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe müssen für Steckdosen die für jeden frei zugänglich sind ein RCD verwendet werden.
Außerdem verbauen wir teilweise 3 phasige Frequenzumrichter mit Netzfilter. Bei diesen habe ich gelesen das diese bei einem Fehlerfall einen glatten Gleichfehlerstrom erzeugen können. Somit sollte man einen RCD Typ B verbauen. Meine erste Frage wäre nun ist dies eine genorme Vorschrift und falls ja kann mir jemand sagen wo dies steht damit ich das nachlesen kann?
Und muss ich wenn ich einen RCD Typ B in meiner Anlage verbaue auf irgendwelche Netzformen achten wo meine Anlage später aufgebaut wird? Denn ein Kollege von mir ist der meinung das im TT-Netz der RCD überflüssig ist.

Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfen.


----------



## Ludewig (18 Oktober 2009)

RCD sind im TN-System verzichtbar, im TT-System jedoch praktisch immer notwendig. In D ist der Einsatz von von RCD Typ B für Frequenzumrichter mittlerweile Stand der Technik. 

Eine Steckdose ohne FI geht nur noch unter bestimmten Umständen, die mit dem Betreiber/Endkunden genau abzuklären sind.

Dir fehlen Grundkenntnisse, welche Voraussetzungen hast Du? Die Haftung für die Sicherheit einer Anlage ist an bestimmte formale Ausbildungsvoraussetzungen gebunden, ohne die heute keine Haftpflichtversicherung bezahlen wird.


----------



## element. (19 Oktober 2009)

tüftler_84 schrieb:


> Denn ein Kollege von mir ist der meinung das im TT-Netz der RCD überflüssig ist.


 
Das ist sicher falsch. Im TT-Netz ist der FI (zumindest in Gebäuden) schon seit Jahrzehnten vorgeschrieben. Er hat vielleicht das IT-Netz gemeint.


----------



## the_elk (21 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

intressantes Thema. Bei uns sind in den Anlagen auch jede Menge Steckdosen verbaut. Ich wüsste aber keine einzige, die mit einem RCD geschützt ist.
Wäre intressant zu wissen, ob das wirklich vorgeschrieben ist.

Gruß
the_elk


----------



## Homer79 (22 Oktober 2009)

> Wäre intressant zu wissen, ob das wirklich vorgeschrieben ist.


Das Thema wurde ja eigentlich schon paarmal diskutiert...hier nochmal was zum nachlesen...

http://download.hager.com/Hager.de/...odukte/08DE0218_FI_Schalter_Normaenderung.pdf

...so ähnlich stehts auch in der VDE 


Ich staune doch immer wieder, das Firmen die Anlagen oder Maschinen bauen, keine VDE zur Hand haben...


----------



## INST (22 Oktober 2009)

@ Homer79



> ch staune doch immer wieder, das Firmen die Anlagen oder Maschinen bauen, keine VDE zur Hand haben...


 
*ACK*

Das denk ich auch immer wieder !!

Gruß
INST


----------



## knabi (2 November 2009)

Dazu mal ein interessanter Artikel aus dem aktuellen Elektropraktiker:

http://www.elektropraktiker.de/download/ep-2009-10-760-760-49838.html

Der Autor meint , daß die DIN VDE 0100-410 unter Umständen für Maschinensteckdosen nicht gilt.
Schöne neue Normenwelt :sb7: , bloß nicht mal eine klare Aussage treffen...

Wir spendieren jedenfalls auch jeder Maschinensteckdose ihren eigenen FI!

Gruß

Holger


----------

